# 9N: To investigate or just leave it alone



## jimmurr01 (Mar 7, 2017)

I just purchased my second 9N tractor, this one came with an aftermarket front loader bucket. (The first tractor was about 15 yrs ago, used for about a year or two then parked it; sold it 5-7 years later.)
I got it at a good price but it may need some work. Let me start with "I am not mechanically inclined". I can remove and replace things but I can't diagnose problems. So attached are a few pictures of the area in question, there is a lot of oil, water, hydraulic oil? I can't tell what combination it is. 
I'm tempted to steam clean or pressure wash the area but I'm not sure if I'll be opening up a can of worms and will need to immediately have repairs done or perhaps the best thing is to leave it alone. I have other questions of leaks; such as the hydraulic oil for the loader bucket but I'll address that one once I've gotten some feed back on this. Thanks.


----------

